# Machining Marble SideSplash for Vanity



## jombres (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi All,
I have a Bath vanity which is surrounded by 3 walls, ie, set into alcove.
The vanity top is of course 49" wide Vanity Top, marble (marble-like) by RSI Home Products, available from Lowes. The left end of it, is stuck into a hole in wallboard (which existed when home was built. I want to fit a sidesplash, but they are meant to slip into the "Ogee'd" edge formed into the vanity top's edges.

Since this sideplash, and vanity top, looks like a cementous-type material, with only a marble gloss finish on the surface, is there a ay i can machine (cut, belt sand, grind) the bottom of the sidesplash to remove its matching "Ogee" relief and make it flat, and also reduce the height to match the vanity backsplash?

thanks...

joe


----------



## 6stringmason (Nov 25, 2006)

Im not completely familiar with the material, but I would imagine you could do one of the following. 

1.Cut it with a masonry 7 1/2" circular saw masonry blade. This might chip your marble material. Use a brand new blade and have someone keep a bit of water on it as you cut it to reduce the chances of chipping.

2. Bring it to a local marble or granite shop and ask them to cut it. It would probably cost $20.

3. A belt sander and heavy grit paper. Do this outside. Its going to throw alot of dust around.


----------



## jbob (Nov 24, 2006)

*sidesplash*

I've had to machine cultured marble a few times on various jobs.
I used a 4 inch grinder with a concrete/masonry disk.
Clamp the piece to a stable surface and grind using light to
moderate pressure. Don't try to take off too much at once.
Very dusty, but worked for me


----------



## jombres (Dec 30, 2005)

hi 6string,
i used the bench top belt sander appoach, outdoors as you suggested. It did make a lot of dust, but surprisingly, I was able to sand away and "mold" the lower edge as I needed, even using a dremel with small sanding drum, to contour the last 1/2" to fit on the counter top. I caulked it into place last night, it looks good.

So if anyone ever needs to grind away some of a cultured marble sidesplash, this works, and well.
joe


----------



## 6stringmason (Nov 25, 2006)

Glad to hear it! 

Next time go with concrete though. Custom fit right from the shop.:thumbsup:


----------

